# This team going nowhere



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I know, I'll get crapped all over since I'm an outsider, but from watching these last two games (I've watched previous ones, but these are the only ones that matter as of today), it's obvious that Kobe is surrounded by crap. It's also obvious that he's going at 110 miles above full speed, and there's no way he can keep this up throughout the year. He'll run out of gas or get injured, as he plays as if it's Kobe vs *opponent*, though I'm not sure what else to do when surrounded by nothing. Kwame Brown, are you kidding me? You still gotta play the games, but we'll see, peace!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is nothing different than what most of us have been saying.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd wait a little longer than 2 games to make any conclusions about anyone on the team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The defense is dreadful. If they played average defense the whole season, they'd make the playoffs with ease. Scoring 112 points is only a problem when you're giving up 122.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanx for sharing your opinion we all know. Sorry we are loyal fans....Sorry we can't control what Mitch does i dont even think Mitch can do that, Thanx for stoping bye.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I know, I'll get crapped all over since I'm an outsider, but from watching these last two games (I've watched previous ones, but these are the only ones that matter as of today), it's obvious that Kobe is *surrounded by crap*. It's also obvious that he's going at 110 miles above full speed, and there's no way he can keep this up throughout the year. He'll run out of gas or get injured, as he plays as if it's Kobe vs *opponent*, though I'm not sure what else to do when surrounded by nothing. Kwame Brown, are you kidding me? You still gotta play the games, but we'll see, peace!


Smush and Odom are crap?

Well...
Mihm is crap...
Sasha is crap...(still improving though)
Kwame is getting there....(unlike Mihm, he *can* play defense...)
Slava is pure *** (ever since he was drafted)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Smush and Odom are crap?
> 
> 
> Kwame is getting there....(unlike Mihm, he *can* play defense...)



Were was he last night then? He didn't play anything. He had like one decent defensive play the entire night, otherwise the loser can't even box players smaller and weaker than him out. Brown doesn't even put his hands up to attempt a block shot half the time, he just stands there with his arms straight out under the post. His size and shape should give him some advantage, but so far in these last two games he hasn't been able to do anything constructive. At least Mihm as crappy as he is, puts in some sort of effort. He might suck ***, but its nice to know he at least cares about trying to defend someone.

Both of them in the last two games were a pile of trash. Hopefully it doesn't stay that way.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The One said:


> )
> Slava is pure *** (ever since he was drafted)


he wasnt drafted... and now you see why


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Were was he last night then? He didn't play anything. He had like one decent defensive play the entire night, otherwise the loser can't even box players smaller and weaker than him out. Brown doesn't even put his hands up to attempt a block shot half the time, he just stands there with his arms straight out under the post. His size and shape should give him some advantage, but so far in these last two games he hasn't been able to do anything constructive. At least Mihm as crappy as he is, puts in some sort of effort. He might suck ***, but its nice to know he at least cares about trying to defend someone.
> 
> Both of them in the last two games were a pile of trash. Hopefully it doesn't stay that way.


I know both of them played like a pile of trash the last two games, but....
I was only giving Kwame (even though he does not deserve it) the benefit of the boubt because this is his first year or two games of his new team. Mihm been here and started for a whole year and practically got worse. So I'm about to lose hope in Mihm and I think Phil feels the same too. expect a trade of Mihm by the deadline if he does not change.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

sometimes i wish i was a big in the nba. i know i'd be playing with more effort than these kats.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Man none of our bigs can box out. Most of our rebounds are from Lamar, Kobe and Devean, all wing players.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This thread is calling the haters and homers....Mods keep a close eye on this 1.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Alright haters, let's not jump into any conclusions. This is barely the second game of the season. Since this crap of a team beat Denver on the road, does that mean that they are one of the top 4 teams in the West?? Most experts have Denver ranked as the 3 best team in the west. So by them losing to Phoenix on Thursday doesn't mean they are crap either. Let's give them a couple of months to see how they play and make a conclusion base on that. Don't forget this squad hasn't played that much together.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

you have to admit though Kwame kinda went to his old self. Just stading around. As soon as they get down the court he calls for the ball. if he doesnt get it he slacks a lil bit more. And when he does get the ball its like the ball just slips out every time. he usually gets it back but then has to give it up cause he fumbles like d.cullpepper. Mihm *sigh* what can i say about mihm.............


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sadly, you guys are right about Kwame. Hopefully his lack of defense is due to him losing confidence through foul trouble or confusion on the offensive end. More likely, it's Kwame being Kwame. We are rough defensively on the frontcourt. However, there is certainly hope in the future with Bynum developing. He seems so eager to learn and work. I think he could be a fine defensive asset in the hopefully not too distant future.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sadly, you guys are right about Kwame. Hopefully his lack of defense is due to him losing confidence through foul trouble or confusion on the offensive end. More likely, it's Kwame being Kwame. We are rough defensively on the frontcourt. However, there is certainly hope in the future with Bynum developing. He seems so eager to learn and work. I think he could be a fine defensive asset in the hopefully not too distant future.


I'd be surprised if he contributes significantly this season. I think he'll learn his lessons this year, gain some valuable experience next year, and star to blossom two years down the line. The Dwight Howards and Amare Stoudemire's of the world are rare exceptions to the rule that most HSers don't contribute early. Bynum clearly isn't as developed as either of those two players so I'm not expecting him to contribute much this season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kwame has sucked these last two games, he looked alot better in preseason offensively... you know, like he actually wanted to play basketball.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

I am gonna also say this. As good as kobe has been, His defense has been average. seems like smush is our defensive stopper at this point. but it is still early


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> I am gonna also say this. As good as kobe has been, His defense has been average. seems like *smush is our defensive stopper at this point*. but it is still early


Nothing wrong about that. This is the first time we had a defensive point guard in a while.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> I am gonna also say this. As good as kobe has been, His defense has been average. seems like smush is our defensive stopper at this point. but it is still early


 Agreed.


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

? lol


----------

